# Solder



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What do you guys think the best solder is?

I used to use dutch boy silver all the time, but they quit making it, well it's supposed to be the new Lennox, but I don't like it.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually dig out all the lead out of cast remodels and use it:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Lead doesn't hurt ya, does it???:laughing:

I happen to get a roll from Wolverine that seems to do fine. I don't know who really makes it. I truly don't think really have a prefference.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll tell ya...
I use whatever they have when I need another spool or 2...
It really makes no difference to me...
I know how to use it...:laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

the lennox wants to roll off in little pieces, although it's soft solder, and i was sweating 1.5" type L copper, so I should of had hard solder I guess.

I just couldn't have any luck with the lennox. You guys like Oatey safe flo silver?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never soldered before.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

roast Duck said:


> i've Never Soldered Before.


You Lie!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> You Lie!


 
And I will fry! 


I've done lots of bad things and soldering wasn't one of them!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

You Lie again!

j/k, lol

What's goin on Dunbar?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> the lennox wants to roll off in little pieces, although it's soft solder, and i was sweating 1.5" type L copper, so I should of had hard solder I guess.
> 
> I just couldn't have any luck with the lennox. You guys like Oatey safe flo silver?


That is usually a sign that the pipe is not hot enough to melt the solder and the torch flame is doing the melting of the solder.

If you heat the metals you are joining enough then remove the flame the solder should melt when you touch the pipe with it...:thumbup:

Of course if ya keep blasting at it ya could also overheat as well.

But if you checked it 2 seconds ago and it didn't melt and now it is I'd say your doing goodI


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> You Lie again!
> 
> j/k, lol
> 
> What's goin on Dunbar?


 

Just a lot of work up here in Kentucky. Water district raised the water pressure a notch and instantly it sends off a ton of service calls. 

It's a rollercoaster of sorts but yesterday was a tough one for me. 

How's life down in Kentucky? Keeping busy? 

I had a customer wanting me to do work in elizabethtown and didn't know if you did work down there. I was going to send it your way. 

Homie don't travel unless large amounts of cash are involved.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Nah Man, I'm in Eastern Ky. E-town is a pretty good drag away.

I've been doing some work at an apartment complex = concrete demo, tub drain repair.

Got a 4bath house startin monday. 2 w/h's, and gonna be 2, 3" VTR with 4" house drain. I'll probably be there awhile with my helper, haha.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'll tell ya...
> I use whatever they have when I need another spool or 2...
> It really makes no difference to me...
> I know how to use it...:laughing:



Same here, it don't matter to me, as long as it is 95/5.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Nah Man, I'm in Eastern Ky. E-town is a pretty good drag away.
> 
> I've been doing some work at an apartment complex = concrete demo, tub drain repair.
> 
> Got a 4bath house startin monday. 2 w/h's, and gonna be 2, 3" VTR with 4" house drain. I'll probably be there awhile with my helper, haha.


 

Hey' you're lucky. I get people calling every week looking for work.

I tell them to drop the resume in the mail and it never shows up.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> What do you guys think the best solder is?
> 
> I used to use dutch boy silver all the time, but they quit making it, well it's supposed to be the new Lennox, but I don't like it.



We've been using the top end Lennox for a bit now with no problems. We were using Bridgit before.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Taramet Sterling Lead Free Solder*

Its the best solder I used. Of course its now known as Lenox Sterling solder.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i like the harris stuff... bridgit , silverbright


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That have some stuff out called Viper, it flows real well but I like my Tarmeet, now Lennox solder.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> i like the harris stuff... bridgit , silverbright


Agreed, bridgit and silvabrite are the best on the market, the dutch boy does not allow enough temp range to build up a nice cap on the larger joints.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use whatever I get. The main thing is to mechanically clean the pipe and fittings. I have 50/50 that I use on copper dwv. It takes a while to get used to it. It really flows into the joints.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I use whatever I get. The main thing is to mechanically clean the pipe and fittings. I have 50/50 that I use on copper dwv. It takes a while to get used to it. It really flows into the joints.


 Don't let any of the state or local inspectors read that. Illinois dosnt even want 50/50 on dwv.

*Section 890.320 Types of Joints* 

d) Soldered Joints. The surface to be soldered shall be cleaned bright. The joints shall be properly fluxed (lead free) and made with approved lead free solder conforming to ASTM Standard B32-1989. Joints in copper water tubing shall be made with approved cast bronze or wrought copper pressure fittings, properly soldered together. All solders or flux containing more than 0.2% lead shall bear a warning label which states that the solder or flux is not approved for private or potable water use as required by Section 4 of the federal Hazardous Substances Act (15 USC 1263). Use of this product in the making of joints or fittings in any private or public potable water system is prohibited. No part of a DWV (drain, waste and vent) system shall be joined or fitted with a solder or flux containing more than 0.2% lead. ​


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe they're calling it Lennox, but Taramet/Sterling is what I've used for years. Here's why: it melts at a lower temperature than Silvabrite and it's stronger.

Silvabrite has a poor window - too runny. You can't beat 50/50 for ease of soldering, but you can beat Silvabrite.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sterling.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, I am a local inspector. I didn't know 50/50 wasn't allowed on DWV.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Wow, I am a local inspector. I didn't know 50/50 wasn't allowed on DWV.


So being a member on this site has is a benefit to you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, but now I gotta go back and retroactively flunk a bunch of installs


i


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Yeah, but now I gotta go back and retroactively flunk a bunch of installs
> 
> 
> i


 
Lol I was just thinking that myself.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

what do you guys think of canfield green...?


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Wow, I am a local inspector. I didn't know 50/50 wasn't allowed on DWV.


Around here we have to adhere to that on any commercial work or VHA work. The VHA sometime will do a water quality check to see the percentage of lead in the system. Thus some of them are requesting Delta's DST line of faucets.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Aquasol is the only solder we use. And some 50/50


----------



## MT Plumber (May 9, 2009)

50/50 *sniff* those were the days


----------

